# Het Chinees eten



## Englishisgreat

Dear all,

In Dutch you say:

Het grote man or

Het mooie huis.

Why you have to say: Het Chinees eten and not Het Chinese eten?


----------



## Rosa Carmon

Englishisgreat said:


> Why you have to say: Het Chinees eten and not Het Chinese eten?



Goedemorgen, 

_Chinees_ is the name of the inhabitants of China. 
_chinese_ is an adjective.


Are you sure it’s ”_Het_ Chinees” and not ”_De_”?


----------



## Dalieux

Rosa Carmon said:


> Are you sure it’s ”_Het_ Chinees” and not ”_De_”?



I think he is talking about chinese food.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Goedemorgen,

Thanks for your message.

I have read Het Chinees eten. I think that means The Chinese food.


----------



## Englishisgreat

Waarom is het Chinees eten hier anders van smaak dan in China? - Quora


----------



## Dalieux

Adjectives modifying neuter nouns may come uninflected if they are part of a set phrase, like something that describes an entity rather than a specific thing.

Het chinees eten > chinese food in general
Het chinese eten > that specific meal sitting on a plate that happens to be chinese

Compare Het openbaar vervoer (the entity "public transport") with Het openbare vervoer (a specific, solid means of transportation that happens to be public).


----------



## Englishisgreat

Why is it so.

You say also De man is groot and De grote man.

Why you can't say: Het Chinese eten?

Or is it an exception of the Dutch grammar?


----------



## Englishisgreat

Hello Dalieux,

Many thanks for your explanation.


----------



## Rosa Carmon

Dalieux said:


> I think he is talking about chinese food.


OK. 
OK. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Chimel

Another example, which I just came across, is "een sociaal assistente". According to the rule, you would expect "een sociale assistente" but this would mean that she is an "assistente" who, moreover, is "sociaal", whereas "sociaal assistente" is a concept as such (where "sociaal" nearly an adverb is).

I must confess that the distinction between "het chinees/chinese eten" en "het openbaar/openbare vervoer" above (Dalieux's message #6) is less clear to me... Don't you say "Franse kaas" anyway, whether you speak generally or about a specific piece of cheese on your plate?


----------



## Pedro Paraíso

Waarom in Nederland het chinees eten anders smaakt dan in China? 
De gangbare verklaringen zijn dat de koks van de Chinese restaurants vooral afkomstig zijn uit het oude Formosa (het huidige Taiwan) en dat de Chinese restaurants zijn opgezet door Chinezen afkomstig uit Indonesië, waar het voedsel sterker gekruid is dan in China zelf.


----------



## Chimel

Ok, maar de vraag was: waarom "het chinees eten" (niet "chinese") en "de Franse kaas"? 

Het gaat over taal, niet over keuken en smaken...


----------



## Chimel

Is er geen Nederlandstalige die hier meer uitleg over kan geven? Waarom "het Chinees eten"? (zo wordt het ook geschreven door Pedro Paraiso in boodschap # 11).

Zoals eerder gezegd besef ik dat "sociaal assistente" een begrip, een geheel is. Het is geen assistente die bovendien sociaal, vriendelijk... of zo is. Daarom is het niet "sociale".

Maar die redenering gaat volgens mij minder op voor "Chinees eten": het is toch eten dat Chinees is, ik zie het concept niet. Of zeg dan ook "het Duits bier"?


----------



## Dalieux

In "het chinees eten", we are talking about chinese cuisine. It's hard to come up with an example where "het chinese eten" would apply because 99% of the time we would want to refer to said concept. Perhaps a different word like "voedsel" would be needed.

Anyway, I tried my best to illustrate the difference in concept in the next two phrases. Be aware that the sentences themselves might be a little akward, the focus here is merely the idea. Native speakers, do you agree?

1 - Ik hou van chinees eten, maar het chinees eten van dit restaurant is echt verschrikkelijk.

2 - Nederland importeert voedsel uit China, maar het chinese eten is in het algemeen niet organisch: de meeste groenten uit china zijn transgeen.


----------



## Peterdg

Chimel said:


> Is er geen Nederlandstalige die hier meer uitleg over kan geven?​


Ik zou wel willen, maar ik weet het zelf niet.

Ik ben dus eens gaan kijken wat de ANS hierover zegt.

Ik heb het volgende gevonden:


> *6.4.1.3*, 1
> 
> In afwijking van de in 6.4.1.2 gegeven hoofdregels wordt de vorm zonder _-e_ bovendien gebruikt na _het_ in verbindingen die als een eenheid opgevat kunnen worden, waaronder min of meer officiële benamingen zoals:
> 
> het handelend voorwerp, het bijvoeglijk naamwoord, het groot seminarie...​.​.​.​


Ik veronderstel dat "het Chinees eten" hier ook onder valt.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt voor je reactie, Peter. Ik ben dus niet de enige die zich hierover verbaast en geen logische verklaring vindt.

Want je bevestigt toch dat je "het Duits*e* bier" zegt? Of niet? Maar "het Engels eten"? Gaat het dus alleen maar over het naamwoord "eten"? Wat met "voedsel": het Chinees voedsel?


----------



## Peterdg

Chimel said:


> Bedankt voor je reactie, Peter. Ik ben dus niet de enige die zich hierover verbaast en geen logische verklaring vindt.
> 
> Want je bevestigt toch dat je "het Duits*e* bier" zegt? Of niet? Maar "het Engels eten"? Gaat het dus alleen maar over het naamwoord "eten"? Wat met "voedsel": het Chinees voedsel?


Ik kan mij voorstellen dat ik ook "het Duits bier" zou zeggen in bv. "Het is toch duidelijk dat het Belgisch bier beter is dan het Duits bier", dus het gaat niet enkel over "eten".


----------



## Chimel

Interessant !   

"Ik kan mij voorstellen dat ik ook zou zeggen...": ik voel een soort aarzeling in die formulering ("het is niet uitgesloten dat ik ook zou zeggen..."): bedoel je hiermee dat "het Duitse bier" toch de standaard vorm is maar dat "het Duits bier" (in sommige gevallen) niet uitgesloten is ?


----------



## Peterdg

Chimel said:


> ik voel een soort aarzeling in die formulering


Ik was me aan het afvragen of ik het lidwoord zou gebruiken. Ik zou ook kunnen zeggen: "Het is toch duidelijk dat Belgisch bier beter is dan Duits bier". Maar als ik het lidwoord zou gebruiken, zoals in mijn oorspronkelijke zin, zou ik zonder twijfel "het Belgisch bier" en "het Duits bier" zeggen. 

Hiermee wil ik niet zeggen dat "Het Belgische bier" en "het Duitse bier" fout of ongebruikelijk zou zijn maar ik denk dat het meest gebruikelijke de versie zonder lidwoord zou zijn.

Het is mij ook niet echt duidelijk wanneer het weglaten van die -e nu eigenlijk kan en wanneer niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Nog heel even:
- eventueel was die _e_-loze vorm in een aantal dialecten al lang gangbaar maar is uiteindelijk voor bijvoorbeeld een Brabantse variant gekozen met -e als norm (met mogelijkheid tot afwijking) 
- er is dus al langer een variatie mogelijk, die naar verluidt te maken heeft met *vaste combinaties* zoals "het Koninklijk Paleis"; maar er is meer (hier)
- nog zoiets is: Nederlanders zullen het hebben over *"mijn grote huis*" omdat zij een possessivum als bepaald beschouwen, terwijl Vlamingen het zowat zonder uitzondering over *"mijn groot huis"* hebben; dat is een minder bekende variatie, die ik bv. niet in taaladviezen terugvind
- ik ontdek wel plots een andere variant: _*het hachelijk/e avontuur*_ (wat dan blijkbaar te maken heeft met een bepaald soort adjectieven): zie OnzeTaal
- zelfs bij de de-woorden is er nog een variatie mogelijk: _*een grote man*_* is niet per se *_*een groot man*_ (a tall man is not by itself a great man)

@Chimel: het zou kunnen dat wij meer variatie toelaten dan andere talen, maar de basisregel blijft: een het-woord krijgt in principe een -e na het adjectief als het voorafgegaan wordt door een bepaald lidwoord.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt voor de verklaring, maar het blijft toch wat verwarrend, dat idee van "vaste combinatie".

Waarom "het Witte Huis"? Het lijkt me toch een vaste combinatie. Daarentegen zijn "Duits bier" en "Chinees eten" voor mij geen vaste concepten: het is bier dat Duits is, eten dat Chinees is.


----------



## ThomasK

Terechte observaties. Maar "het Witte Huis" is geen oorspronkelijk Nederlandse uitdrukking. "Duits bier", "Chinees eten", zijn echter perfect normaal: het zijn het-woorden, zeker, maar er komt geen bepaald lidwoord voor (_het_), net zoals h_ard werk, zwart geld, hoog spel, ...__._ Dan heb je nooit -e. 

"Het Duits bier" daarentegen zal je in Vlaanderen vaak horen, in Nederland niet. Daar zit volgens mij nog iets anders achter, want dat is inderdaad geen vast begrip (misschien een betere term van "combinatie), "Chinees eten" eventueel wel want helemaal apart in een aantal opzichten. Ik denk gewoon : bepaalde uitdrukkingen zijn (*vaste) begrippen, *zoals die in elke taal bestaan maar die gedragen zich in andere talen mogelijk niet op een afwijkende manier. (Of wel?)

Ik begrijp, hoor, maar ja, idiomatiek/ idiomatische uitdrukkingen zijn niet altijd voorspelbaar. Ook niet in het Frans, toch?


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik zeg: het Duitse bier, het Belgisch bier, het Chinees eten. Maar ik ken praktisch niets van bier. Duits bier is een term die ik niet ken.

Het Witte Huis is niet echt een term. Het is de naam van één specifiek huis.

Het is vreemd dat er geen lijst is van dit soort dingen. Idem voor een lijst met alle woorden met tussenletter -s- (dorps(kroeg), tijds(nood) etc.). Dat lijkt gewoon niet te bestaan.


----------



## Chimel

Red Arrow said:


> Ik zeg: het Duitse bier, het Belgisch bier, het Chinees eten. Maar ik ken praktisch niets van bier.


Het Duits*e *bier maar het Belgisch bier? Niet heel logisch (en niet hetzelfde als wat Peter zegt in boodschap #19). Wat met andere landen? Het Engels(e) bier? En met anderre naamwoorden: het Frans(e) eten?

Dan is het niet verwonderlijk dat er geen lijst bestaat, want dit gebruik lijkt vrij persoonlijk en niet zeer vast.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ofwel omdat "Belgisch bier" een term is voor mij en "Duits bier" niet, ofwel omdat Belgisch op -isch eindigt en dat soort bijvoeglijke naamwoorden nu eenmaal gemakkelijker een -e verliezen.

bijvoeglijk naamwoord met of zonder -e (verbuiging)


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begin met nog even te verwijzen naar Onze taal: die lijst is heel overzichtelijk. Daar gaat het over speciale gevallen. Maar kijk ook naar de andere verwijzingen in de rechterkolom. 
Nu, ik vermoed dat wij in Vlaanderen qua respect voor regels behoorlijk soepel zijn, eventueel te soepel, laks. is dat niet zoals met belastingen? Wij houden blijkbaar van achterpoortjes! Ik ga ook uit van invloed van het dialect: ik merk in mijn dialect gewoon geen -e's bij het-woorden (_het schoon huis, het groot wer_k, enz.). En Verkavelingsvlaams maakt net dat afwijkingen getolereerd worden: het is gewoon de algemene indruk die telt (het moet op AN lijken...).


----------

